# Minwax Wood Filler - Not Enough Hardener



## skribflex (May 1, 2014)

I did not use enough hardener while applying Minwax Wood Filler. Can I simply add a new lawyer with the proper amount of hardener or do I have to scrape off the old layer?

Any help and advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Most times you need to scrape off the old since it did not set properly , I haven't worked with that brand before maybe someone else can help here, Me I would wipe it off an rework with the right hardener amount


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

skribflex said:


> I did not use enough hardener while applying Minwax Wood Filler. Can I simply add a new lawyer with the proper amount of hardener or do I have to scrape off the old layer?
> 
> Any help and advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are refering to the Hybrid Polymer Wood Texture Repair then you need to scrape off the old layer and then wash the wood down with acetone and try to remove as much of the other batch as possible. Any trace of the old batch will prevent the new batch from bonding.


----------



## skribflex (May 1, 2014)

I am using this product: http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/maintenance-repair/minwax-high-performance-wood-filler


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

skribflex said:


> I am using this product: http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/maintenance-repair/minwax-high-performance-wood-filler


 That's the one I thought it was. I'm not sure if it's an epoxy or fiberglass like bondo but if you don't clean the wood very good the new batch won't adhere very good and would lift on you.


----------



## skribflex (May 1, 2014)

I really appreciate the help so far.

Do you think using a blow dryer for heat will speed up the chemical reaction of the hardener?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

skribflex said:


> I really appreciate the help so far.
> 
> Do you think using a blow dryer for heat will speed up the chemical reaction of the hardener?


No, the heat will just soften it. It takes the catalyst mixed through it to make it harden. The problem is part of it is in the fibers of the wood now where you can't get to it. I've tried brushing hardener over the surface with a stiff brush and it seems to work but the filler didn't bond. The only thing I've found is to strip the putty off with a solvent like acetone. I know it's a pain but it's better than having the putty fail and then try to clean it up and re-fill it after the finish is on it. 

I didn't have time to really look into the Minwax filler. I'm wondering if it is a fiberglass filler like bondo. If so you could put a couple drops of fiberglass hardener in with the regular hardner to make sure you have enough from now on. I use bondo for woodworking. You can add a universal color tint to it to make it the color of the stained wood.


----------



## skribflex (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I will take your advice and just strip it off and do it right.


----------

